# Is the Employment and Investment Incentive (EII) Scheme worth it?



## gbh2930 (21 Dec 2012)

Can anyone offer an opinion on the Employment and Investment Incentive (EII) Scheme – which as I understand it, is the New BES scheme

I'm trying to figure out is it better to invest in that scheme for the tax relief vs putting same money into an ETF Index fund and paying whatever tax on the profits.

Can anyone offer an opinion or guidance on how to assess?

Is there anywhere I can see the performance of past BES funds so I have at least some data to review?


----------



## gbh2930 (21 Dec 2012)

Revenue leaflet
[broken link removed]


----------



## dvshah1974 (6 Feb 2013)

*Eiis*

My experience with scheme
- Revenue can take upto 1 year to give you tax credit
- Investment is very risky
- Some companies and funds add unnecessary expenses so your returns keeps getting smaller and smaller
- I have not heard any positive experiences on this forum for BES or EIIS. If anyone has any positive experiences please let us know


----------



## dvshah1974 (6 Feb 2013)

My view is that these schemes are for super rich who can afford to lose their money and who has necessary network of lawyers and accountants.


----------



## ronron (17 Feb 2013)

Hi D
Did you ever invest in any of the DAVY BES Funds?
R


----------

